# Trek Madone 5.5 vs Specialized Tarmac or Roubaix



## Mfries (Feb 27, 2010)

Have a deal for a Project 1, Catalyst Green (BRIGHT) 5.5 for $2700
5.5 Madone Pro fit
Catalyst Green
58cm
Rival Compact 50/34
Race Lite Wheelset


OR

A 2010 Roubiax or Tarmac for $2400
Rival
Mavic Aksium Wheelset
58cm


Assuming all the bikes feel the same, is the Trek a better buy? I realize this is the Trek forum, but is it hands down better, close?

I'm upgrading from a Specialized Allez, 5 yrs old, maybe will race a bit but more longer rides by myself, group rides, etc...

thoughts?


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

I rode Specialized (among several other brands). I'd ride them before buying though. See what you like best.


----------



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

I suggest you ride them all for an extended period if possible. The Tarmac and the Madone are more similar. If you like the Roubaix then just get that because it is a totally different type of bike and ride.

If it comes down to the Madone and the Tarmac I suggest making sure you run both of them over some very rough ground. That is what helped me make my final decision between the two. They are designed very differently.

The wheelsets in question are pretty different two, I think the Race Lite is a better wheel and Bontrager was amazing with recent quality issues on their wheels and offer up a very good warranty.

The bikes you are looking at are great and you really can't go wrong unless you are a heavy-weight like me.


----------

